# Java Applets in Browser starten



## Developer_X (24. Jan 2014)

Hey Leute,
ich habe ein Problem, und bisher habe ich auch auf die Applets verzichten können, aber langsam
jetzt wo ich Zeit habe, will ich mich dem Problem zuwenden.

Es geht darum, dass ich an meinem Windows7 PC unter Firefox keine Applets starten kann.
Z.B.: Dieses hier: Bewegung mit konstanter Beschleunigung

Ich kriege nämlich die Fehlermeldung (siehe Foto).
Ich habe schon überall geguckt: In den Firefox Sicherheitseinstellungen und Plugineinstellungen,
und in den Java Einstellungen (Systemsteuerung->Java Control Panel) und alles so eingestellt damit
wenn ich zustimme ein Applet auszuführen dieses auch ausgeführt werden müsste.

Ich habe die JRE auch schon neu installiert, oder das ganze im IE probiert, sowie auf Android in Chrome und Opera, aber nirgendwo will es fruchten.

Kann mir jemand helfen und sagen woran es im Firefox liegt? Ich habe auch schon recherchiert, und versucht sachen umzustellen, aber nichts will klappen.

Danke,
m.f.G.: Developer_X


----------



## Developer_X (25. Jan 2014)

Niemand eine Idee ;( ?


----------



## Developer_X (26. Jan 2014)

Das ist doch ein Java Forum, oder?


----------



## Sen-Mithrarin (26. Jan 2014)

das problem liegt an den neuen sicherheits-einstellungen seit Update 51
applets (und vermutlich auch webstart-apps) haben mitlerweile sehr strenge auflagen bekommen die sie erfüllen müssen um auch unter den standard-sicherheitseinstellungen ausgeführt zu werden

ansonsten gibt es noch dir exception-list in der man bestimmte quellen als ausnahme-regel hinzufügen kann

für dein beispiel wäre der korrekt eintrag einfach : "http://walter-fendt.de"
damit gibst du allen daten die unter dieser domain laufen deine ausnahme das sie trotzdem ausgeführt werden
für lokal gehostete files gibt es entweder "file:///" oder du setzt dir einen apache auf und nutzt dann "http://localhost"


----------



## Developer_X (26. Jan 2014)

Naja, ich habe dazu das hier gefunden:
Wie konfiguriere ich die Liste der Exception Sites?

Aber in meinem Control Panel unter Sicherheit gibt es nur "Zertifikate verwalten" und dort
dann, wenn ich auf "sichere Seite" gehe, kann ich nur unten auf "importieren" klicken, um dann
ein Zertifikat zu importieren statt, wie es im Tutorial steht, eine URL hinzuzufügen.

Wie bitte soll ich da was in die exception list eintragen.


----------



## Developer_X (26. Jan 2014)

Einstellungen für die Sicherheitsebenen im Java Control Panel

Nach dieser Anleitung sieht das Control Panel auch ganz anders aus als meines.
(siehe Anhang)


----------



## Sen-Mithrarin (27. Jan 2014)

hmm ... ok ... dann guck bitte erstmal was du überhaupt für eine java-version installiert hast ... weil nach Update51 siehts auf jeden fall nicht aus ... sondern nach irgendwas älterem davor ...
in diesem fall sollte diese meldung eigentlich nicht auftreten da bei dir noch die "unsichereren" settings genutzt werden

da scheint wohl eher was mit deinen grundsätzlichen sicherheitsrichtlinien was nicht ganz zu stimmen ... sollte normalerweise aber nach nem re-install (sowohl browser als auch java) eigentlich korrigiert sein ...

wenns auch dann nicht geht sind es system-globale einstellungen ... die findet man im IE unter extras > internetoptionen (wirken sich auch auf anderen browser aus !)


----------



## Developer_X (27. Jan 2014)

Lol. Wenn ich auf die Seite von java.com gehe steht da:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Sie haben die empfohlene Java-Version installiert (Version 7 Update 51). 

Java-Version prüfen

Im IE Browser habe ich auch nicht wirklich was gefunden...


----------



## Sen-Mithrarin (27. Jan 2014)

also wenn dir das test-applet J7u51 gibt ... aber deine system-einstellungen zu dem nicht passen ... dann ist es das auch nicht

guck bitte in deiner systemsteuerung nach allen java-einträgen sowie unter C:\Program Files\Java und C:\Program Files (x86)\Java (so fern 64bit OS) was dort alles an müll rumfliegt ... weil irgendwas haut bei dir sicher nicht richtig hin


----------



## Developer_X (28. Jan 2014)

Hey! Es klappt jetzt.
Ich hatte einmal in Programme eine JavaControlPanel.exe (JavaCPL.exe)
und einmal in Programme X86. 

Meine Systemsteuerung hate das ControlPanel von der alten Java Version verknüpft, allerdings
hatte die aus der X86 die Version (die neue), die tatsächlich auf dem System lief :lol:.

Danke schön!


----------

